# KongsNutz: My Story



## kongsnutz (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel like I can tell the story from my own mouth and not have anyone speculate what happened to me anymore.

In 2009 for those of you that don't know, I was taken to court for "Uploading and circumventing copy protection methods for New Super Mario Bros Wii" a week before release.

It's true I did that and I did not profit from it or intent to.

I also was active here talking about how to circumvent the protection on the game that made it crash, however before that there were doubters I had the game, in an attemp to prove I had it I posted receipts and other media to prove I legit had the game before release.

Was that stupid, HELL YES! I was naive and screwed up big time by uploading the software and I got caught squarely and fairly.

Nintendo wanted payback for loss of sales and IP damage, which they successfully settled out of court with me for 1.5 Million plus lawyers fees. 

Not obviously having that money or actually much money in general I had to throw my hands up in the air and claim bankruptcy.

This means that for 3 years from that date, I had to answer to a bankruptcy adviser and if I earned over a certain amount a year, they take 50%.

I'm free from those shackles now but what happened to my life during 2009 to 2014 has been one hell of a ride.
In 2010 I found the love of my life, who is now my wife of 3 years and in 2012 we had a baby, he is now almost 2 years old and my pride and joy.

I still love Nintendo and bought a Wii U and support it, I still lerk here and I'm just glad to clear the air.
So you all know I see those comments about me and thanks for the birthday wishes every year.

Anywho, take care see you around.


----------



## R4iFanboi (Jan 24, 2014)

Keep that receipt safe (if you haven't lost it yet). It's worth a bit in a collector's market.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey kongsnutz,

You probably don't know me but, I, as I assume many others, have often thought about you and what you went through.

It was a great story, shrouded in a bit of mystery, and according to rumors, ended with a sad ending.
So, needless to say, I'm very glad to hear from the horse's mouth, everything worked out fine and you're not paying off the 1.5+ Million for the rest of your life.

Congratulations on finding love, starting a family and working through the whole ordeal at the same time. Must have been rough.

Although it was your own darn fault, it takes a man to own up to his mistakes. Good for you!


----------



## R4iFanboi (Jan 24, 2014)

I was wondering though. How come you didn't sign a non-disclosure? I am sure you are not stupid to make the same mistake twice.


----------



## kongsnutz (Jan 24, 2014)

If you search up me on google I haven't disclosed anything not already out there except I got married and had a kid.
I'm sure Nintendo don't care about that.

I doubt this is a big deal for them anymore.


----------



## R4iFanboi (Jan 24, 2014)

Fair enough argument.
Case dismissed!


/Wannabe judge.


PS: Your story is what they call "learning the hard way". Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## kongsnutz (Jan 24, 2014)

Indeed and thank you.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2014)

Pretty sweet outcome if you ask me.
Well.. not the best but it could be a whole lot worse ;p

Hope you do well after all of it c:


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2014)

I've thought a lot about you kongsnutz in the past years, always wondering what happened to you and if you really needed to pay that fine.
Glad to hear it sort of worked out, and you're not paying for the rest of your life.... 
Hope you have a great life!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 28, 2014)

kongsnutz said:


> I feel like I can tell the story from my own mouth and not have anyone speculate what happened to me anymore.
> 
> In 2009 for those of you that don't know, I was taken to court for "Uploading and circumventing copy protection methods for New Super Mario Bros Wii" a week before release.
> 
> ...


Did you actually have to pay anything? Will you ever have to? Your story is interesting, and I have wondered about this in the past. I remember the thread and the picture is branded in my mind


----------



## Yumi (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol I think this was in a gaming magazine over here. xD
Id never thought of seeing the user active in here. 

anyways, glad to hear everything is settle.


----------



## iceypathx (Jan 28, 2014)

It took me like 5 minutes to remember this, I heard it on the news in Arkansas a long time ago. Glad to hear that you're doing fine now.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 29, 2014)

iceypathx said:


> It took me like 5 minutes to remember this, I heard it on the news in Arkansas a long time ago. Glad to hear that you're doing fine now.


 
Yeah it was on the news in Belgium too, on the biggest newssites, and I really couldn't believe the sites were basically talking about GBAtemp, the site/community I visited so much. 
Makes you feel kinda special


----------



## Pablovi (Feb 24, 2017)

That's f upped! I would have asked for jail time, and maybe the dead penalty. I want Nintendo to feel guilty of killing someone for their greed. Fuck them!


----------



## Mark McDonut (Feb 24, 2017)

Damn dude I still have your iso on my usb drive. That was some crazy shit I was wondering whatever happened to you.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2017)

How much money did you end up paying?


----------

